# Arcadi Volodos about music



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

https://www.elmundo.es/baleares/2018/02/04/5a76f31a268e3e275c8b4647.html

Couldn't get the interview in english (i had it once) 
English speakers, please translate it, it's pretty straight forward.

Opinions?


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Google translate will do an acceptable job. I could translate it as I’m fluent in Spanish, but you’d have to pay me since it would take an hour to do.


----------



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

I'm so stupid. Spanish is my native language. 
I meant english speakers to translate and read it.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

From what Google could translate (5,000 word limit), he says some controversial things that would really perk up some ears on TC!

_I like everything that is original. Like Bill Evans, an iconic jazz poet pianist. I am moved by many emotions. I can't really comment on pop music because I don't know it, what I hear in a cafe or airport has two harmonies and only three melody notes; it is something so primitive that it does not reach me. I find it very basic. I think that classical music cannot be consumed like a coke. It was always for elites and if you want to come to understand you have to sacrifice all your life to do it. Even with that dedication, there are people who do not succeed. At 45 years old, I think this music cannot be popularized. The fast-paced consumer world doesn't fit in with it._


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine (Jul 4, 2020)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> From what Google could translate (5,000 word limit), he says some controversial things that would really perk up some ears on TC!
> 
> _I like everything that is original. Like Bill Evans, an iconic jazz poet pianist. I am moved by many emotions. I can't really comment on pop music because I don't know it, what I hear in a cafe or airport has two harmonies and only three melody notes; it is something so primitive that it does not reach me. I find it very basic. I think that classical music cannot be consumed like a coke. It was always for elites and if you want to come to understand you have to sacrifice all your life to do it. Even with that dedication, there are people who do not succeed. At 45 years old, I think this music cannot be popularized. The fast-paced consumer world doesn't fit in with it._


That's one "radical" view but also rings true to me. I think what he meant by the "elite" is someone who put in the effort into seriously understanding the music, instead of the elite in the societal sense. The social elites could well be philistine when it comes to appreciating music. Classical music can only give as much as you put into it, just like classic literature or video games.

At the same time, boxed wine is still a way to explore the market and a way to appreciate wine, but it is never going to compete with coke or Starbucks coffee. The right problem is perhaps that why it is necessary for everyone to be a fast-paced consumer, instead of being an "elite" if being an "elite" is desirable in the first place. This is not something classical music can solve or should be responsible for.


----------

